
Ask HN: Is running a VM windows 10 on a Linux OS (Ubuntu) secure? - hackernewsxrx
I know that windows has a lot of information that they collect in order to make your experience &#x27;easier&#x27; such as assigning ID&#x27;s in order to target ad&#x27;s at you when you are browsing. Does the same apply if i run a VM of windows?
======
CloudNetworking
What's your threat model?

Also, what's that thing about the tracking IDs? do you see that on your
browsing traffic? (are you sure you're not confusing Microsoft with Google and
Facebook, who track you all across the Internet?)

~~~
hackernewsxrx
Hi,

The information about the tracking ID's can be found here

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4459081/general-
pri...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4459081/general-privacy-
settings-in-windows-10-microsoft-privacy)

~~~
CloudNetworking
That's "only" for Windows Apps that explicitly use it, which means I'm sure
there are easier ways to avoid being tracked by that... and it's probably your
least tracking concern if you're online anyway.

------
Eruvarn
While running Windows, as long as it isn't some modified version of it,
there's always a risk that Microsoft could be collecting information about
you. A VM is supposed to simulate a computer as accurately as possible, and
shouldn't have any impact on the information Microsoft can collect about you.

I wouldn't say it's insecure though, it's mostly a matter of privacy.

~~~
hackernewsxrx
Sorry yes, i should have been more clear. I don't like the idea of windows
collecting and collating information about me. It is a matter of privacy over
security

------
thepapanoob
noone can answer you if it is "secure" because that highly depends on your
perspective and usecase! I would argue that running windows is inherently
insecure ;)

but i would also argue that its way more secure than needed for 99% of the
users

~~~
thepapanoob
also: running any other OS doesnt make it any more secure. in most cases the
user is the weakpoint of the system

------
pmontra
Yes. Windows does what it's programmed to do wherever it runs.

~~~
hackernewsxrx
Okay, What about if i flipped it around and ran a virtual linux OS on windows?
would this act in the same way, i.e what information (if any) would windows be
able to extract from the VM?

Sorry if this seems trivial, i am new to all of this

~~~
pmontra
Windows shouldn't be able to extract any information from there, only shared
disks (if any) and the telemetry of the virtualization software (if there is
such a thing, I don't use Windows.)

